# Remoteverbindung mit WINXP



## Mondeo (11. April 2004)

Hallo Leute, 
ich habe das Problem, daß beim Herstellen einer Remoteverbindung mit WINXP ich die folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte:
"Die Remoteunterstützungsverbindung konnte nicht hergestellt werden, weil der Remotehostname nicht aufgelöst werden konnte. Wiederholen Sie den Vorgang."
Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat? 

Mein Freund konnte als Helfer auf meinem PC arbeiten, nur genau umgekehrt hat es mit obiger Meldung nicht funktionieren wollen. 

Bei Microsoft habe ich übrigens noch nichts passendes gefunden..., wäre ja auch einfach zu schön gewesen! (Mein PC: WINXP incl. SP1 u. aller Updates!)

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand einen hilfreichen Tip abgeben kann!

Gruß,
Mondeo


----------



## Fabian (12. April 2004)

Evtl. bei dem Hostname verschrieben? Das nochmal kontrollieren. Ansonsten mal IP Adresse versuchen statt die Host.


----------



## Heavenly (12. April 2004)

Hast du ne Firewall am laufen?
Und deaktiviere mal die windowsinterne Firewall falls nicht schon geschehen.


----------



## Mondeo (14. April 2004)

*Remote mit WINXP*

Hallo,
Danke für die Tips! Was ich nicht verstehe: Was ist der Hostname bei der remoteverbindung? Ich habe MSN nicht installiert und kann somit nur eine e-mail Adresse eingeben - und die ist korrekt!
Außerdem ist mir unklar, wie ich jemanden per IP-Adresse - die sich z.B. bei T-Online ständig ändert, einladen könnte. 
Die interne XP Firewall ist bei mir  deaktiviert!

Gruß Mondeo
;-)


----------



## Fabian (14. April 2004)

*Re: Remote mit WINXP*



> _Original geschrieben von Mondeo _
> *Hallo,
> Danke für die Tips! Was ich nicht verstehe: Was ist der Hostname bei der remoteverbindung? Ich habe MSN nicht installiert und kann somit nur eine e-mail Adresse eingeben - und die ist korrekt!
> Außerdem ist mir unklar, wie ich jemanden per IP-Adresse - die sich z.B. bei T-Online ständig ändert, einladen könnte.
> ...



Du kannst doch nicht versuchen ueber eine E-Mail Adresse zu connecten 
Ob diese korrekt ist oder nicht ist egal - die E-Mail Adresse ist keine eindeutige Idetifikation fuer dessen PC. 
Du kannst dir einen Account bei z.B. DynDNS.com einrichten, da bekommst du eine "feste IP" Adresse. Ansonsten muss du dir bzw. ihm einfach die IP sagen (http://www.whatismyip.com)


----------



## Mondeo (14. April 2004)

*Remote mit WINXP*

Hallo,
klar geht es mit WXP und e-mail Adresse einen Computer remote fernzusteuern. Habe es selbst an Ostern ausprobiert und zudem kinderleicht. In PCPraxis 06/2003 ist die entsprechende Anleitung zu finden. 
Bei mir war leider nur das Problem, daß es in eine Richtung funktioniert hat und nicht in die Andere. Das versuche ich gerade rauszufinden woran es gelegen haben könnte... 

Gruß
Mondeo;-)


----------



## Fabian (14. April 2004)

Oha, PC Welt.. Sorry, sowas les ich nicht :/
Allerdings wieder interessant  das sowas doch geht (wie auch immer)...


----------



## dfd1 (15. April 2004)

Wegen E-Mail:
Da wird eine Datei mitgeschickt die (theoretisch) alle wichtigen Dateien wie momentane IP im I-Net mitgeliefert wird, welcher Benutzer und wann die Anfrage verfällt.

Wenn ein Router beim Anfrager vorhanden ist, muss dieser zuerst durchgeschaltet werden. Sonst funktionierts ned. Hingegen kommt der Gefragte auch mit Router nach "draussen".


----------

